# springfield armory ultra-model I.P.S.C. 45 APC ,



## hanjora1022 (Dec 17, 2011)

My uncle gave me a springfield ultra model 45 acp he bought it from a co worker for me for my birthday thinking it was a 1911. he knows that i collect and shoot 1911 models but didnt know this model was somthing differnt. my ? is it seems to be a rare springfield model and is comp. ready. it has the sweetest trigger pull i haver ever seen from the factory. does anyone have any idea what the value is for this gun, its in mint cond. have the origanal box,owner/operator manul and factory cleaning kitt. i dont want to trade it for something of far lesser value and then find out its a high dollar rare found gun. thanks for any help you can offer.


----------

